# General > Business >  posh and vintage shop opening friday in wick

## dorcus

POSH AND VINTAGE (formerly Indulgence bridal Shop )
I am opening my new shop in
2 Dempster st, wick
on friday 16 dec at 10.30am
I am selling good quality designer secondhand clothes
Some have tags as new
 Also selling secondhand and new with tags wedding dresses, bridesmaid and evening dresses
Some of the clothes are vintage
Also shoes and boots, handbags, formal hats
Some of the designers i am selling are 
Jaegar, planet, windsmoor, kaliko, alexon, coast, episode, jacques vert, and m&s
If you have good quality clothes and would like to sell them i am prepared to put them in my shop for a small commission
make some money out of the clothes you are never going to wear again maybe the outfit you wore to a wedding or just  clothes that do not fit anymore,sell them and make some space in your wardrobe, and some extra cash
please make sure they are good quality and clean
please contact me for more information or visit  the shop

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Good luck with the new shop - sounds very interesting, think I might have to pop in and check it out  ::

----------


## chocolatechip

sounds really interesting, when in town next will pop in and have a little look!!

----------


## pat

Best wishes with your new venture

----------


## dorcus

many thanks for all your good wishes with my new venture

----------


## linnie612

Sounds good - I'll definately be in for a look

----------


## floyed

Good luck with your shop :Grin:

----------


## Beat Bug

Good luck in your new venture! I'll have a look in when I'm next in Wick, and may have a few items for you.

----------


## scrabster view

Good luck with new shop - can I ask who owns it?

----------


## linnie612

dorcus...... :Smile:

----------


## Fran

I was in twice today with things but you were not open yet said you would be. Please let us know your opening times

----------


## Dadie

It looks good, but, I  imagine with the weather/roads situation the opening times will be a bit unpredictable for a while!
It wasnt nice driving today off the main roads so I never popped in for a look, but I will do soon..I promise!

----------


## Dadie

I have a brilliant dress reserved for me, I managed to go in for a look, but I didnt have cash on me...I never thought!
Its well worth a look in even if you dont think you need something.....you might come away with a piece or two :Grin:

----------


## annemarie482

what kind of items do you have? is it occassion wear, bridesmaid etc or just good quality wear?

----------


## Dadie

There was wedding dresses, prom/bridesmaid dresses, going out wear, good quality wear, undies, jackets, woolies, shoes and boots when I was in before Christmas.
It might be worth knowing before you go it was cash only..no card reader!
But I have been in to Wick a few(lots) times since....and havent found the shop open at all...
And I have a dress put aside for me...........
So dont make a special trip through....It wasnt open on tue and thurs mornings this week (I mean I looked and tried the door before mother and toddlers at 10am and again at 1145 when I left toddlers)anyway or the sat before (tried at 1130.. and again at 2pm)....
So anyone with a clue about the opening times????/
There is a Fb page..{Posh and vintage Wick} should get it up if you want to see the photos of the kind of things in the shop!

----------


## Beat Bug

Does anyone know if this shop is ever open? I've called several times, but it's always closed, and looks abandoned!

----------


## Dadie

It seems to have been a one day wonder!
I keep going past in hope that it will be open...
And I phoned the no on the fb page...it isnt switched on either!

----------


## fallen_angel

There's a notice in the window, something about the shop being closed but they will still have a stall at the market.

----------


## Dadie

That was for only one Saturday...if I mind right the 31st Dec!
No stall at the market last sat or today.

----------

